

Ask HN: What do you do with your failed startup? - iworkforthem

1. If you have a few paying customers, what do you to help to move on? 
2. What about the source codes? 
Any other learning points?
======
lsiebert
Talk to your customers. Make sure they can export their data. Free customers
too. Consider talking to the archive team if appropriate.

Wipe any hashed passwords.

Sell the code, or open source if you can't find a buyer in two months.

Write up what happened.

~~~
iworkforthem
I like the write about what happened & open source the codes! Customers I
guess will seek out other alternatives solutions.

